# Update FSC Maps ID5/6 Nbtevo_Y Fxx



## pepgra (Jan 8, 2022)

Hello, I want to update my browser and they give me some options, I want to understand some details; A Nbt_evo never asks for the FSC code, it always shows an error like the one attached in the image:
So I have only two options
1) Buy an official pack that includes updates for one year 89 euros.
2) buy a pack that includes several options such as carplay, VIM, etc and this is where I have doubts

a) Will this pack change my original carplay FSC?
b) It is possible to get only the FSC for the Map (life code)
c) They tell me about a strange maneuver to write the FSC in my unit now but delete my unit when I visit the bmw workshop service, then it seems that I have to re-enter the BIN to re-patch my FSC for the map.

All this strange process has me confused... Are there no other options?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

a. You don't have original CarPLay FSC Code. CarPlay from factory is enabled via Telematic Provisioning. This will have no affect on it.
b. No. Cannot mix Custom Map FSC Code with other OEM FSC Codes. Must have a complete matched set.
c. Nothing strange about it. You restore OEM FSC Codes for dealer service where vehicle programming would be needed.

Only Options are OEM or Custom FSC Code.


----------



## pepgra (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you for the question b) it was important to me.

It says that Carplay has telematic provisioning, that is clear to me, but if I buy the original BMW pack I can make that purchase from the APP itself, I understand that the map will also be uploaded telematically?
I remember that my vehicle has always been updating the map from remote SIM, but since I have updated the version of my HU, I don't know if I have to go through the official workshop.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What do you mean you updated the version of your HU? Are you saying you flashed it? That would not affect any Telematic services.

There is no original BMW Pack per se. If you order from Connected Drive Store, you get a Single Map FSC Code with Validity for one year. As for updating map, update OTA is only Regional Patch, not full map update.


----------



## pepgra (Jan 8, 2022)

if it was flashed, I know that the services are not affected, the question was the mix of FSC bought with others that I may have in the car.

What I did not understand is because I cannot use FSC lifetime (only for the map) but this question has already been resolved thanks to you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

There is no mix. You can only have all OEM FSC Codes or all custom FSC Codes. And if you have custom FSC Codes, and flash Head Unit, you need to reinstall your custom FSC Codes.


----------



## pepgra (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks for the clarification, it is very clear.


----------



## ferrariam (May 1, 2021)

Hi i have the same error i use hutool 2.6 to activate all functions but i can activate south america maps. there is somthing that i can do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ferrariam said:


> Hi i have the same error i use hutool 2.6 to activate all functions but i can activate south america maps. there is somthing that i can do?


You waste your Time with HUTool. PM sent.


----------



## ferrariam (May 1, 2021)

what can i do to get all new fsc kit and map for south america?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ferrariam said:


> what can i do to get all new fsc kit and map for south america?


I sent you a PM. I need VIN.


----------



## ferrariam (May 1, 2021)

I relply thanks shawn


----------



## Shoryureppa (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I sent you a PM. I need VIN.


Hey shawnsheridan, are you able to help me update my satnav maps to the latest? Im happy to provide you with the vin number! I have a NBTevo and i think i'm on ID5

Regards,
Shoryureppa


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shoryureppa said:


> Hey shawnsheridan, are you able to help me update my satnav maps to the latest? Im happy to provide you with the vin number! I have a NBTevo and i think i'm on ID5
> 
> Regards,
> Shoryureppa


PM sent.


----------



## renmar60 (May 28, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> a. You don't have original CarPLay FSC Code. CarPlay from factory is enabled via Telematic Provisioning. This will have no affect on it.
> b. No. Cannot mix Custom Map FSC Code with other OEM FSC Codes. Must have a complete matched set.
> c. Nothing strange about it. You restore OEM FSC Codes for dealer service where vehicle programming would be needed.
> 
> Only Options are OEM or Custom FSC Code.


Shown,
I have custom FSC codes but do not know how to restore to OEM before service at the BMW workshop - can you elaborate more about it/

thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

renmar60 said:


> Shown,
> I have custom FSC codes but do not know how to restore to OEM before service at the BMW workshop - can you elaborate more about it/
> 
> thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## stuntstein (10 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan,
You seem to be very skilled in this. I wanna learn how.
I am trying to upgrade the maps in my friend's G30 but couldn't get the right FSC. After enough googling I see that FSC codes for ID5/6 are not that trivial to generate.
How do you do it?
My X3 F25 was easy to upgrade with life time code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stuntstein said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> You seem to be very skilled in this. I wanna learn how.
> I am trying to upgrade the maps in my friend's G30 but couldn't get the right FSC. After enough googling I see that FSC codes for ID5/6 are not that trivial to generate.
> How do you do it?
> My X3 F25 was easy to upgrade with life time code.


PM sent.


----------



## Kakalas (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

I see you are the only one here a professional. Can you help me to get FSC codes? I have installed used HU_NBT, I made it virgin with a tool32, coded with Esys and now can't find working link to HUTOOL to extract FSC. Maybe there is other way? Please help me!
D574655
Next Europe East 2022-01

Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kakalas said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> I see you are the only one here a professional. Can you help me to get FSC codes? I have installed used HU_NBT, I made it virgin with a tool32, coded with Esys and now can't find working link to HUTOOL to extract FSC. Maybe there is other way? Please help me!
> D574655
> ...


PM sent.


----------

